# good morning



## wandering gypsy (Apr 5, 2010)

hi folks,just found this site.i,ve been wild camping in my van for several years,got an oldish transit l.w.b self fitted, tis fine for me and the dog.


----------



## mark7 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandering gypsy said:


> hi folks,just found this site.i,ve been wild camping in my van for several years,got an oldish transit l.w.b self fitted, tis fine for me and the dog.




Hi wandering gypsy...hope the winter wasnt to bad for you...where are you based at the moment???


----------



## wandering gypsy (Apr 5, 2010)

hi mark7, not far from you i,m also in derby at the moment.the winter wasn,t too bad as van is well insulated


----------



## mark7 (Apr 5, 2010)

you must be up the peaks alot?? wild up there a lot myself or pay 20p for the night....if you need water or anything give me a shout ..


----------



## wandering gypsy (Apr 5, 2010)

cheers mate,yup i spend a lot of time in the  peaks,but am getting ready for a tour of the british coastline,all the way round


----------



## JG992 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome wandering gypsy.... a tour of the coast what a fantastic trip good for you.... it'd be nice to read about on your travels... Regs  Jeff


----------



## wandering gypsy (Apr 5, 2010)

the plan is to do it on a tight budget,no time limit and hopefully be able to earn a few bob on the way,fix the odd motor engine or bodywork,lay a hedge,or just about anything legal,sort of a tramp in a van


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2010)

How soon can you get up to Gateshead to repair my back bumper?

Best of luck on your travels. There are some good wilding spots on the North East coast for you. Just ask.

Maingate.


----------



## JG992 (Apr 5, 2010)

sounds good - i've been having one or two full timing thoughts recently i tend to get itchy feet and it seems like an easier way of moving about!  If I hear of any work that needs doing over I'll let you know... Good for you again sounds great


----------



## l77 tuf (Apr 5, 2010)

were well travelled also mate 32000 miles in 1 yr we have done we live on road in our iveco daily 35/10 xlwb self build


----------



## wandering gypsy (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks jjg9,go for it,you only live the once


----------



## JG992 (Apr 5, 2010)

its in the contemplation stage... the seed has been sown so to speak....


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi wandering gypsy - welcome - it seems that you can put your had to anything. May see you about sometime.

Guernsey Donkey

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## rockinjac (Apr 6, 2010)

wandering gypsy said:


> cheers mate,yup i spend a lot of time in the  peaks,but am getting ready for a tour of the british coastline,all the way round



Hi welcome & good luck with that, we spend a lot of time in Wales, so when your that way give us a shout and we will come say hello!...Jack


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 6, 2010)

hi ya wanderin' gypsy,

i too lived on the roads last yr albeit for @6mths, mostly in wiltshire with 'the travellers' made loadsa m8s and had me sum fun, worked on one of these new 'traveller sites' that are springin' up round the uk too(perhaps you could do that too) anyway sounds like you got good set-up enjoy

tony


----------

